# My Singing Presentation-3



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Bohemian rhapsody karoake of queen...






Bohemian rhapsody waltz piano....






Somebody to love karoake freddie mercury...






And to end the note of my singing.....
George michael Blue ballad waltz piano


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

i had first listened to freddie mercury songs in 1999, but then i had forgotten since...and heard it in 2014. So nice to hear freddie mercury songs, his music very learned kind of thing. Freddie mercury had a small group of musicians perhaps all hailing from bombay of the 1970s, when then times were somewhat different, as many whites tall very fair white pigmentation skin golden brown hair men women used to stroll bombay streets. Freddie mercury skin color is very much similar to the parsi community living in and around near metro theater bombay. So he must have lived there only. In those 1970s there were few shops and winter was chilling. 
Freddie mercury songs videos seems to have been recorded at home videos in 1970s. Then after ten years they were first made to public through MTV. Then after 1980s times perhaps changed and many white britishers parsis went away.
The band members of queen seem very funny. The two lead electric guitarist and the drummer. Perhaps there was a casio synthesizer too. But i studied freddie mercury's piano scales on my casio and seems that he had indepth knowledge of music.
The drumist seems like a woman wearing a small moustache, his high beats are also perfectly co-ordinated. Such a small group of musicians but they could create such a high charismatic music that could feel such wonderfull to the ears....All the basics of Hard Rock, rock and roll, metal in 1970s....





Similarly, amadeus falco johannes holzel and his band, somehow raised music to some high extent like into magical world...





So i then tried to create the perfection while singing 'bohemian rhapsody'. Would then now i become the reigning maestro of bombay musica....and ofcourse the world?
But i am not a parsi, i just corrected the bohemian rhapsody pronunciation bringing it to english dimension....


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

bellbottom said:


> i had first listened to freddie mercury songs in 1999, but then i had forgotten since...and heard it in 2014. So nice to hear freddie mercury songs, his music very learned kind of thing. Freddie mercury had a small group of musicians perhaps all hailing from bombay of the 1970s, when then times were somewhat different, as many whites tall very fair white pigmentation skin golden brown hair men women used to stroll bombay streets. Freddie mercury skin color is very much similar to the parsi community living in and around near metro theater bombay. So he must have lived there only. In those 1970s there were few shops and winter was chilling.
> Freddie mercury songs videos seems to have been recorded at home videos in 1970s. Then after ten years they were first made to public through MTV. Then after 1980s times perhaps changed and many white britishers parsis went away.
> The band members of queen seem very funny. The two lead electric guitarist and the drummer. Perhaps there was a casio synthesizer too. But i studied freddie mercury's piano scales on my casio and seems that he had indept knowledge of music.
> The guitarist seems like a woman wearing a small moustache, his high beats are also perfectly co-ordinated. Such a small group of musicians but they could create such a high charismatic music that could feel such wonderfull to the ears....


?? Queen has one guitarist (Brian May) and had a bassist (John Deacon, retired). To my knowledge, Brian has never had a mustache (for very long). Up through 1980 (_The Game)_ their albums featured a distinctive "No Synthesisers!" sleeve note. Queen's drummer is Roger Taylor, and he and Brian are currrently touring as Queen with Adam Lambert.

Freddie was born in Zanzibar and went to boarding school in India. He had an incredible four-octave range (but Roger could sing even higher) and was very good friends with opera singer Monserrat Caballé. They recorded an album together and you can find several videos of their performances on YouTube.

I am a huge fan of Queen and Dr. Brian May: guitarist, astrophysicist, stereoscopic expert, and animal welfare activist. I highly recommend his new book:


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Find me some music to love....






Here you can spot the small moustache of the drumist of queen band. 
I think the musicians of queen band were ordinary like any other person, their music seems considerably based on electronic age music ....of 1969....amplified synthesized voice and music instruments. 
Their legacy too hovers around italian mozart only.....





Inspired by baron von swieten and antonio salieri, ...opera singing....

I saw into my mind memories into the life of baron von swieten....apart from the austrian national library that is presented in one scene in amadeus movie, there was infact another older library very big somewhere in some coastal region swamp lands where there were no houses till many kilometers. There was just a major street to which the library was beside the road. There was a man who lived in the old english world who looked very much like baron von swieten. There perhaps emperor joseph II also sometimes used to visit it. It was made up of wooden walls and furniture was also brown wooden....


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh..you said guitarist but meant drummer. Yes, Roger makes for a very pretty girl.














You may appreciate the information on this site about Queen album production notes.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Yess i checked the queen band website....very detailing music info about themselves. Its written the sa, ni, dha, pa of their music.
The freddie mercury piano scales are very good. If i play piano scales with my style it contradicts his style of playing scales....
I was fond of george michael since my teens, earlier i didn't understood but seems george michael also had studied freddie mercury music scales and songs...and thereby writing his own set of scales and lyrics for his own songs....
So the greatest musicians of modern days might be in my view freddie mercury and johannes holzel falco tied in the number 1 spot and george michael (soft soul pop) to the second with others to follow...





What do you think of my voice? I can't sing very high notes but i can sing the melodies air waves....so in music terms how would you describe my voice? Its my last bet?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I just heard dawid bowie singing queen's under pressure song...his voice singing is i mean i like it.....


----------

